# Auto parken in Garmisch für eine Woche



## jomay (27. März 2009)

Hallo Biker,
wir planen einen Alpencross Ende Juli. Besser die Planung ist abeschlossen, die Tour steht.
Jetzt eine Frage an die Gemeinde, ich würde gerne nach Garmisch mit dem Auto anreisen. Rücktransport nach Garmisch kein Problem von Riva!
Frage, kann mir einer von Euch sagen, wo kann ich in Garmisch mein Auto eine Woche stehen lassen??
Ich meine so geparkt, dass die Rennleitung keinen Zettel draubabbt? Bzw. ein Anwohner mich nach Rückkehr umbringt.
Bin dankbar für Tips.
Ganz herzlichen Dank.
Josef


----------



## BikeJoe (27. März 2009)

Hallole,

wir haben für 4 Tage am Olympia Stadion geparkt, sogar mit dem Wohnmobil.
Hatten keinen Zettel dran 

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dievole (27. März 2009)

In Mittenwald (mit Bahnhof) gibt es einen offiziellen "Biker"-Parkplatz (P3 in der Nähe der Karwendelbahn), falls die Route über das Karwendel führen würde.


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. März 2009)

An der Hausbergbahn oder beim Olympiastadion.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (25. April 2009)

oder bei mir vor der haustür


----------



## Wern (26. April 2009)

Wir habens vor die Jugendherberge gestellt. Eine Nacht vor und eine Nacht nach der Tour dort schlafen. Dann geht das ohne Probleme.

Gruss


----------

